# Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas King of the Deep 
Deep Drop and Swordfish Tournament
Presented by Kristal Electric Reels
August 2-4, 2018
Matagorda Texas

1st place Team Captain will be awarded a brand new Kristal XL655 Electric Reel valued at $3000

Entry Fee- $250 each team 

Swordfish Pot- $500 each team pays 1st place only

Calcutta: Deep Drop
3 Tilefish-2 Barrellfish total weight
Pays 1st thru 3rd - 50%-30%- 20%
Calcutta Insurance -$150 each boat

Side Pots: $200 each pot-Pays 1st and 2nd - 60%- 40%
Scamp Grouper
Yellowedge Grouper
Gag Grouper
Warsaw Grouper 

Sponsors:
Kristal Electric Reels
Ocean-Tamer Marine Bean Bags
Reef Hopper Tackle
Matagorda Offshore Tackle
Yeti Coolersâ€™s 


More information to come


Need a brochure? Send us your mailing or email address and we will send you one as soon as they are completed.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Results from the last Texas King of the Deep Tournament 

1st Sword- Team Muy Loco -369.8 lbs 
2nd Sword- Team Blue and Brew- 134.4 lbs 

1st Deep Drop- Team Hit and Run-189.9 pts
2nd Deep Drop- Team Blue and Brew-176.8 pts
3rd Deep Drop- Team Pit Boss-174.4 pts
4th Deep Drop- Team Cha Ching- 159.9 pts
5th Deep Drop-Team Bottom Line- 144.7 pts
6th Deep Drop-Team Reel Therapy-133.5 pts
7th Deep Drop- Team Reelin and Dealin-130.8 pts
8th Deep Drop- Team On the Take-128 pts
9th Deep Drop- Team Reel Southern- 62.8 pts
10th Deep Drop- Team Catch Dog- 34.3 pts

1st Tilefish- Team Cha Ching- 26.8 lbs
2nd Tilefish- Team Reel Therapy- 21.9 lbs
3rd Tilefish- Team Catch Dog- 20.9 lbs
4th Tilefish- Team Bottom Line- 19.5 lbs
5th Tilefish- Team Blue and Brew- 8.1 lbs

Warsaw Grouper Pot
1st Grouper- Team On the Take- 119 lb 
2nd Grouper-Team Blue and Brew- 90.6 lbs 
3rd Grouper- Team Pit Boss-78.8 lbs
4th Grouper-Team Reel Southern-62.8 lbs
5th Grouper- Team Hit and Run- 49.1 lbs
6th Grouper- Team Cha Ching-42.2 lbs
7th Grouper- Team Reelin and Dealin- 28.9 lbs
8th Grouper- Team Reel Therapy- 22.8 lbs


----------



## Knot Enough (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun!! Count me in


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

The Fishyâ€™s Nightmare team will be there hand cranking creatures from the deep.


----------



## 35cc (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so glad this is back I'll be there with new ride


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament brochures*

Come by and grab Texas King of the Deep Offshore Tournament Brochures at our booth #155 at the Houston Fishing Show


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*King of the deep rules*

We are working on the rules page for the King of the Deep. Here are a couple questions that have been asked:

1. Can teams stay overnight? YES

2. Are commercial fisherman allowed in the tournament? NO

3. Can you hand line ? NO

4. How many hooks for a deep drop rig? No more than 5 hooks


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun, if I'm in town we will participate.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poseidon Rods*

Harold from Poseidon Rods made this custom Swordfish/ deep drop rod for the 2018 Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/Deep Drop Tournament. This rod will be paired with a brand new Kristal XL 655 Electric reel and will be the grand prize to be awarded to the winner of the deep drop category.

Thanks Harold

www.poseidonrods.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up ......


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a couple of questions regarding the Texas King of the Deep Swordfish/ Deep Drop Tournament 

1. Is this tournament open to commercial fisherman? NO- Nobody involved in the commercial fishing industry is allowed to fish it.

2. Can boats stay overnight ? YES

3. Can we bring our fish to the weigh in via vehicle? NO, weigh by boat only.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks to Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags for their support
Of the Texas King of the Deep Tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Amberjack ? Yes*

A few teams have asked about an Amberjack side pot. You got it .....

There will be an Amberjack side pot , pays 1st and 2nd place $$


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Whoâ€™s going to win this Kristal 655 with a custom Poseidon Swordfish rod?

This nice combo is the grand prize for the winner of the Deep Drop Calcutta. The Deep Drop Calcutta is for the combined weight of 3 tilefish and 2 barrellfish.

Tournament is coming this Thursday....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The Texas King of the Deep Offshore Tournament is cancelled for this weekend. We will be re-scheduling it for September. Several teams were unable to find crews and 3 teams had boat issues that would keep them from fishing this weekend. We owe it to our sponsors to schedule a weekend when we can get the most participation that we can. Will keep everyone posted on the re-schedule date.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Attn Deep Drop/Sword fisherman 

New re-scheduled date for the Texas King of the Deep is September 13-15, 2018.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Be fun to fish if there was sword Calcutta or the sword pot was bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

So is anyone on here going to fish this event?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

That Saturday is the opener of teal. I'll be on a duck pond.


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

We are fishing it.


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

Boat is getting an electronics make up right now. As long as the guy meets the deadline, we are in.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

If it's a go - we are in. First one was a fun tournament!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

We are planning to fish it..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Who is going to be crowned â€œKing of the Deepâ€?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a tanacom 1k and gear ready to roll if anybody needs an extra crew member!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Keeping an eye on the weather for the King of the Deep Offshore Tournament coming up this weekend. 

We may have to have the tournament on Saturday and Sunday if Friday doesnâ€™t improve.

Keep yâ€™all posted ...........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Final call on the King of the Deep will be made at the latest tomorrow morning . We always side with the safety of our teams and from the looks of disturbance 37 it will be a tropical depression or a tropical storm Thursday or Friday.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament has been cancelled due to weather conditions. We will try again in 2019......


----------

